# Bolt won't play certain Plex files but they work fine with all my Minis



## golf4dj (Nov 6, 2005)

I am stumped. On my Bolt I can access Plex, navigate through my digital content (movies/TV shows) and many of them play just fine. However, there are several (most Bluray rips) that won't play at all but those same files play just fine on each of my 3 minis connected to other TVs.

Anyone ran into the problem and more importantly have a solution?

My Bolt is in my media room where the majority of of Plex viewing should be.

Thanks in advance,
DJ


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

What format are the blu-ray rips in?


----------



## golf4dj (Nov 6, 2005)

The format extensions are all MP4

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlackBlade (Nov 24, 2016)

I usually reboot my box if it has been more than a few weeks of not being rebooted to fix this. I would also reboot the source. 

Check the settings on the minis and also the Bolt and compare them. It is the left most set on the Plex when playing a file. Your minis may be playing the file at a lower bit (and bandwidth) rate. Your Bolt may be is trying to play at a higher rate and choking on it. You may have to lower the bit rate of the file by watching it at lower setting. The Bolt may night be getting enough bandwidth to play in the original full size of the file. 

Good luck. 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## billyjoebob99 (Jan 13, 2007)

I wanted to jump in on this thread since it was the only one I could find even close to my issue.

I have files that will play fine on my Bolt but not my Minis using Plex. But I also have files that will play fine on my Minis but not my Bolt using Plex. Has anyone ever seen this before?

AV details on the files are as follows:

Video A
Video: MPEG4 Video (H264) 1280x720 23.976fps
Audio: AAC 48000Hz stereo

Video B
Video: MPEG4 Video (H264) 852x480 23.976fps
Audio: AAC 48000Hz stereo

Strangely it is the larger higher bandwidth video A that plays fine on the Minis but not the Bolt. Any thoughts?


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

billyjoebob99 said:


> I wanted to jump in on this thread since it was the only one I could find even close to my issue.
> 
> I have files that will play fine on my Bolt but not my Minis using Plex. But I also have files that will play fine on my Minis but not my Bolt using Plex. Has anyone ever seen this before?
> 
> ...


Try placing both items in web optimized (streamable) mp4 containers rather than mkv. Should allow both files to direct play on both devices. Plex ability to transcode or even repackage on the fly for Tivo has never worked well.

Video using h.264 and AAC stereo or AC3 5.1 in an mp4 container should direct play. Up to 720p 4mbit for mini, full res and bit rate for bolt.


----------



## xxsj (Jun 21, 2016)

I am also having trouble with streaming certain shows from Plex DVR (issue only on Bolt, they are viewable from Mini)

Transcoding my entire library to avoid this bug is not a viable solution…


----------



## timbracken (Sep 16, 2016)

I gave up using Plex on Bolt long ago. It just doesn't work well...so I only use my Roku for Plex. Easy to do having a Harmony remote. My mini never has a problem with Plex.


----------

